# Software for a vupoint solutions photo scanner



## photoplanner (Apr 9, 2016)

I have a vupoint solutions photo scanner fs-c1-vp and I want to scan slide photos to convert to digital images. I need the software to operate the scanner. I was told that I can download it from the vupoint solutions website but the soft ware doesn't seem to be there under the download section. Does anyone know how I can get a download of the software. It is an Arcsoft software for the fs-c1-vp scanner. I have a windows 7 operating system.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

lots of folk ask for the software without success but the disk may not be of use for win7. without it try plugging the scanner in a usb port and see if win7 will automatically find it. (plug n play)

Then look in My Computer and it will show up as OVT Scanner, or you can find it in Control Panel/scanners and cameras.
If you click the icon, an image should be visible in the scanner.

It will open in the MS picture viewer from where it can be saved anywhere on your computer as a jpg file and it can then be manipulated in many graphics programs including VueScan, ACDSee, or Photoshop. Good luck.

little has been updated on the site
http://www.vp-europe.com/

this thread is about slide/scanner products for other ideas
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/windows7-compatable-film-slide-scanner.1065514/


----------

